# A Horse's Story



## Banjo4blue (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I love writing, especially poems and short stories. I thought it would be fun to write a short story from my horse's point of view today. Enjoy! :runpony:

This morning the feed truck is late. I stand in the corner of my pasture in the early morning light, staring into the purple shadows and listening for the sound of the four-wheeler's coughing engine. I hear a noise and whip my head around and ***** both my ears at the sound. I blow through my nostrils to alert my pasture mate, Lumi that I heard something. Lumi poked his nose out of his shed and stares toward the barn with me. We wait tensely a few more minuets, and then the light in the barn blinks on. I nickerloudly and Lumi trots out of his shed to watch. All the other horses out in their pastures are awake and waiting for breakfast too. I hear the familiar noises of the barn owner loading the truck with hay, and excitement fills my heart. I begin weaving impatiently along the fence line with Lumi, who keeps biting me for some reason.

I come over to Eva, the beautiful black mare in the pasture next to ours, and give her a manly nicker and stretch my nose over the fence to her. Eva pins her lovely black ears and gives me a bite on the face. What a girl, that Eva. Then I hear the sound of the feed truck's rumbling engine, and I race into my shed with a nicker. Finally, lovely green hay pours down into my feed bin, but I ignore it until I hear the crinkle of plastic and feel my heart flutter. Yes! The sound of grain falling into my tub fills my ears and I thrust my nose in and wolf up that delicious grain. When every pellet of grain is gone, and the tub is licked clean, I turn my attention towards the hay. I bury my nose in it, up to my eyes in hay to find the very best pieces, which are at the bottom. After I have eaten half my hay, I creep around to Lumi's shed, to see if he has any grain left. I'm sure if I walk up next to him really quietly and steal his grain, he won't even notice. I have tried this before with very bad results, but why not try again? I only get as far as poking my nose quietly in to his shed, when Lumi turned around and makes an ugly face at me. Hurt, I true back to my own hay, which I'm sure doesn't taste nearly as good as Lumi's. 


Thank You for reading, let me know if you think I should finish this story! :wave:


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Hmmm...with a teaser, you probably want to give the reader some indication about where you are going to take the story...set up the "conflict" or the "drama" that will ultimately make the story a page-turner. I'm not really engaged with the characters yet, even though I could somewhat relate to the lovely mare...no reason...

So, give us another scoop, something that'll make me want to know "how it ends"...


----------



## Banjo4blue (Feb 12, 2018)

mmshiro said:


> Hmmm...with a teaser, you probably want to give the reader some indication about where you are going to take the story...set up the "conflict" or the "drama" that will ultimately make the story a page-turner. I'm not really engaged with the characters yet, even though I could somewhat relate to the lovely mare...no reason...
> 
> So, give us another scoop, something that'll make me want to know "how it ends"...


Yeah, this wasn't specifically meant to be a 'teaser' (I can whip up a pretty good teaser) I just ran out of time to finish the story and wanted to know if anyone liked the style. I will add the next piece.


----------



## Banjo4blue (Feb 12, 2018)

Here is the next part:

It's around noon when my owner arrives. Lumi's owner is there too, and the are talking loudly to each other and laughing. I look out of my shed to watch them. Like clockwork they start pushing a wheelbarrow around the pasture, like they do every other day. I come out to see what they're doing. First I come up behind my owner and breathe on her neck. She is using a pitchfork to mess around with poop. Why do humans do that anyway? What is their obsession with poo? Why don't they just leave it where it belongs? She turns around and runs her hands over my neck and face, crooning human words and dying my name. 

"Oh, Banjo, you're such a handsome pony! Yes you are baby boy" 
Whatever that means. I grow bored of watching the humans walking tirelessly around the pasture picking at poo, and so I go inspect the wheelbarrow. 
"Eeeew, Banjo...stop sniffing your poop!" Says Lumi's human. _My_ poop. Who, me? I'm sure this is all Lumi's poop. I grab the wheelbarrow edge in my teeth and pull on it. Then I leap away in shock as the wheelbarrow rolls over on it's sides with a loud sound and throws it's contents at me. I look at my owner in shock. Did you see that? Did you see that evil wheelbarrow saddlery leap out of nowhere and try to kill me!? 
"BANJO BLUE!" Groan the humans, "Why, pony, WHY? Do you know how long that took to scoop up?"
What? What did I do? Disgruntled I go hide in my stall until the humans have removed every speck of manure from the pasture. Then they return with halters. 

My human seems very happy as she buckles the straps around my face and holds on to my rope. I lead her to the gate and help her push it open, and then I lead her down the hill to the barn. She holds the rope and walks next to me the whole time. My owner is very we'll trained. I'm very proud of her. She turns to Lumi's owner, who is leading Lumi down behind us. "Isn't Banjo so well trained?" She says.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

LOL! I see you discovered the secret to good horse training: make the horse believe it trained you!


----------

